# TAM Hacked on iPad



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

logging in to TAM on my iPad, frequently the site is taken over by something from "Cardagainsthumanityonline.top" which pops a "You have won...." box on the page. Directions to press here for alternately an Amazon gift card, Samsung phone, or whatever....also a "close" button.

I don't push close, but do X out of the page. It comes back whenever I load TAM. I've cleared the history and have powered off the iPad and this works for a while. 

Anyone else bothered by this? Any clue as to how to defeat it?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

23cm said:


> logging in to TAM on my iPad, frequently the site is taken over by something from "Cardagainsthumanityonline.top" which pops a "You have won...." box on the page. Directions to press here for alternately an Amazon gift card, Samsung phone, or whatever....also a "close" button.
> 
> I don't push close, but do X out of the page. It comes back whenever I load TAM. I've cleared the history and have powered off the iPad and this works for a while.
> 
> Anyone else bothered by this? Any clue as to how to defeat it?


Download a content blocker from the App Store,there are lots of them.Alternatively google whatever search engine you are using for advice.


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> Download a content blocker from the App Store,there are lots of them.Alternatively google whatever search engine you are using for advice.



Thanks! Sorry to sound like such a neophyte. First time I've had an issue like that with an Apple product.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

There seems to be an exploit between iphones/ipads and the site software. Something with that combo is allowing these popups to get on in force.

If you continue to get them, can you grab the url of the popup? That, and confirmation of your rough geographic location, will at least let us put a block in place

Kevin


----------

